# Rare Universe poll



## 27InchScale (Apr 17, 2013)

Attempting to do a poll to see who on SSO has these to get an idea of numbers in our community! Thanks for your help. Also plz post pics if you vote.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 17, 2013)

You're missing the UV7BK models. The "Green Dot" is only a little more common than the UV7PWH, but the "Silver Dot" is actually one of the rarest of the original (pre 98') Universe models as it was only made for an 8 month period in 1997.

EDIT: Fixed the poll for you.


----------



## 27InchScale (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks max! Knew id forget something


----------



## 77zark77 (Apr 17, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You're missing the UV7BK models. The "Green Dot" is only a little more common than the UV7PWH, but the "Silver Dot" is actually one of the rarest of the original (pre 98') Universe models as it was only made for an 8 month period in 1997.


 
WOW! I didn't know that !
I thought it was the PWH (872 ex)

pics here :

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/215201-black-universe-ngd.html


----------



## geebax (Apr 17, 2013)

done


----------



## vondano (Apr 17, 2013)

might not be a "rare" one tho...i have a 7bk


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Apr 17, 2013)

voted uv7bk

mine


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey guys, this ain't a beauty contest only "vote" what you own.


----------



## MIL8 (Apr 18, 2013)

Here is mine,


----------



## NorCal_Val (Apr 18, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> ...but the "Silver Dot" is actually one of the rarest of the original (pre 98') Universe models as it was only made for an 8 month period in 1997.



Yep, I got mine from Bizarre Guitar up in Reno in late '97.
Glad I hung onto it.
It's been seeing the lion's share of playing in my current project.
Those pickups have a nice grind to them that really comes
out with the guitar de-tuned a whole step.
It's my only real "collector"-type Ibanez.


----------



## 27InchScale (Apr 18, 2013)

Can u uv777 green owners post some pics bc that uv is my favorite! Wish i had one


----------



## 27InchScale (Apr 19, 2013)

Anyone else wanna post pics?


----------



## NorCal_Val (Apr 19, 2013)

My UVBK(stole it from another thread)


----------



## 27InchScale (Apr 19, 2013)

^ that is minty!


----------



## Xaios (Apr 19, 2013)

I know that PWHs and MCs are the most coveted version around here, but personally my favorite has always been the UV777GR. Definitely want to own one someday.


----------



## thatguy87 (Apr 19, 2013)

what about UV7GR? Isn't that the absolute rarest?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 19, 2013)

thatguy87 said:


> what about UV7GR? Isn't that the absolute rarest?


 
Rarest on the used market, yes. Though, the Silver Dot was the least produced from what I remember. 

In production numbers (least to most):
-UV7BK "Silver Dot"
-UV777GR
-UV77MC
-UV7PWH
-UV7BK "Green Dot"
-UV777PBK

Of note, the number of MCs has never been 100% confirmed as there was a lot of discrpencies between the ATDs, MKRs, and bodies of both origins the needed to be redone. 

The "Silver Dot" had the shortest production run. They essentialyl used left over bodies and necks from the 95' (last year) "Green Dot" models and made few. At that point in time the UV was not doing so well sales wise so they didn't pump up the volume to build a ton more. Not to mention they were tooling up for the redesigned UV777PBK half way through 97' for an early 98' release. 

Somewhere out there, if it exists, the ABSOLUTE rarest would be a UV777GR with an Original Edge 7, opposed to the Lo-Pro Edge 7. If that's the case, there couldn't be more than a small handful. It's hard enough to find UV7BK "Green Dot" models with that bridge.


----------



## sessionswan (Apr 19, 2013)

Silver dot owner here. I always heard people say it was the least impressive UV made (it's rather subdued visually), but I always kinda liked it.

*MOD EDIT: Come on dude, you know that won't fly. *


----------



## sessionswan (Apr 19, 2013)

Sorry 'bout that - my humble apologies!


----------



## GSingleton (Apr 19, 2013)

green dot

oops....edit...
my bad max haha


----------



## thatguy87 (Apr 19, 2013)

Geetarguy said:


> Can u uv777 green owners post some pics bc that uv is my favorite! Wish i had one



Bug FrancescoFiligoi for pics of his. Pretty sure he just bought a minty UV7GR from JEMsite.


----------



## NorCal_Val (Apr 19, 2013)

Geetarguy said:


> ^ that is minty!



Thanks!
It has a small(very small) paint chip in the upper contour area,
and the neck plate has the usual light corrosion.
But other than those, it's in pretty decent shape.
I try to keep it in the case(ugly wine-red crushed velvet interior) when
not playing it, to which it owes it's condition.
Sadly though, it's never been gigged.


----------



## JP Universe (Apr 19, 2013)

How many own a UV7BK with an edge trem? I'm curious.... I wonder how many there are out there. I asked Rich and he said there's no way to really know. 

Max, do you have any idea/estimate?


----------



## 27InchScale (Apr 19, 2013)

Xaios said:


> I know that PWHs and MCs are the most coveted version around here, but personally my favorite has always been the UV777GR. Definitely want to own one someday.



Thats one if the few desired I have left on my list to get! Im in the same boat, want one sooooooooo bad.( UV777GR)


----------



## 27InchScale (Apr 19, 2013)

thatguy87 said:


> Bug FrancescoFiligoi for pics of his. Pretty sure he just bought a minty UV7GR from JEMsite.



So jealous!


----------



## 27InchScale (Apr 19, 2013)

I dont know what you all think, but this thread is turning out to be pretty useful and interesting! Max is def the go to guy for UV knowledge.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 19, 2013)

JP Universe said:


> How many own a UV7BK with an edge trem? I'm curious.... I wonder how many there are out there. I asked Rich and he said there's no way to really know.
> 
> Max, do you have any idea/estimate?



To my knowledge, only the UV7BK "Green Dot" and UV7PWH had them. All the 90' "Green Dots", and only the first batch of 91' of both. 

Based on production numbers, I'd estimate under 100 of each, with less PWHs.


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 19, 2013)

Happy Green dot owner here. Definitely my favorite guitar. I have owned several high end 7s, but this is the one that i love the most, and will always love the most.


----------



## DrMachino (Apr 20, 2013)

My battle-scarred silverdot


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 20, 2013)

^ that is a pretty sweet flame on the back of the headstock.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 20, 2013)

90' Pwh owner, with a lo-pro to boot!


----------



## 27InchScale (Apr 20, 2013)

poopyalligator said:


> Happy Green dot owner here. Definitely my favorite guitar. I have owned several high end 7s, but this is the one that i love the most, and will always love the most.



I officially want a green dot exactly like this^!!!!!


----------



## 27InchScale (Apr 20, 2013)

So six MC, so far but no pics..... Gentleman, lets make this thread perfect! If you voted PLEASE POST PICS!


----------



## Heavy Ed (Apr 20, 2013)

an old, crappy pic right after i modded my silverdot...





and a crappier pic of my greendot after a revamp...


----------



## 27InchScale (Apr 20, 2013)

^ reminds me of how gravy from mushroomhead mods some of his guitars, thats looks sick btw.


----------



## setsuna7 (Apr 20, 2013)

Damn!! I was sleepy!! Thought OP asked what you would like to own... I don't have any..
My bad!! MODS, can I undo my vote? Sorry..


----------



## 27InchScale (Apr 20, 2013)

We need some pocs of the uv777gr and multicolor


----------



## SuperNovaRG1570 (Apr 22, 2013)

My UV7BK Green Dot & UV7PWH


----------



## 27InchScale (Apr 22, 2013)

^thanks! Those are in amazing shape! Its still white and not a yellow tinge like mine


----------



## MIL8 (Apr 22, 2013)

SuperNovaRG1570 said:


> My UV7BK Green Dot & UV7PWH



Those really look great. Do you notice much difference between the two as far as sound any playing?


----------



## 7stg (Apr 22, 2013)

I had an uv777bk and the unfinished neck warped. I had talked to several woodworkers and they all said an unfinished neck is a really bad idea.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 22, 2013)

7stg said:


> I had an uv777bk and the unfinished neck warped. I had talked to several woodworkers and they all said an unfinished neck is a really bad idea.



The necks of all UV models guitars are finished, they're just not buffed to a gloss. There is a solid, poly based finish on the neck. It's not, and has never been, bare wood.


----------



## brett8388 (Apr 22, 2013)

Geetarguy said:


> We need some pocs of the uv777gr and multicolor



Easy enough.


----------



## 27InchScale (Apr 22, 2013)

Finally some MC/ GR pics!!! Thanks brett8388


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Apr 22, 2013)

My pretty darn good condition UV7SBK


----------



## 7stg (Apr 23, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The necks of all UV models guitars are finished, they're just not buffed to a gloss. There is a solid, poly based finish on the neck. It's not, and has never been, bare wood.



http://www.jemsite.com/jem/opinion/hitmiss.htm

2. UV777BK 
"The updated ergonomics are perfect, as is the unfinished neck, customary on early UV guitars..."


----------



## SuperNovaRG1570 (Apr 23, 2013)

MIL8 said:


> Those really look great. Do you notice much difference between the two as far as sound any playing?



Yeah, don't know how to explain it, but when i play em, the difference in sound is pretty noticeable. The White one sounds more warm & airy. while the Green dot has a more darker tone to it. Simply love the green dot, its a beast from hell. 

I guess you will have to try em out urself, to find out the difference.

Has anyone else also noticed that.

But the set up on my white one is just killer & it has the smoothest neck, i have ever played. I was doin some research on jemsite for my white one, to find out the original owner & it turns out the White one was owned by Shawn & he had bought the guitar from Rich Harris

If my reserach is correct then, it's an honour to own Shawn's guitar


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 23, 2013)

7stg said:


> http://www.jemsite.com/jem/opinion/hitmiss.htm
> 
> 2. UV777BK
> "The updated ergonomics are perfect, as is the unfinished neck, customary on early UV guitars..."



Because if it's on Jemsite it has to be 100% accurate.  

Calling a neck "unfinished" is a misnomer that's come into great prevalence. It's a term used to describe a neck without a thick, glossy, often opaque finish. The necks described as "unfinished" are, in fact, finished, just not like the bodies. 

I know that seems weird, but it's a similar concept to calling a Floyd Rose a "Tremolo" when it's actually a "Vibrato". It's just a case of misused terms.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 23, 2013)

Voted WH since I play one everytime my I visit my parents. My dad owns one


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 23, 2013)

Don't ever question Max on a Universe.


----------



## DrMachino (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow, I'm really jealous of how prestine some of these guitars are.


----------



## DrMachino (Apr 23, 2013)

SuperNovaRG1570 said:


>



What is up with that black mark on some of the universe neck plates? Does anyone know? Mine has it too.

(Sorry for the double post)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 23, 2013)

DrMachino said:


> What is up with that black mark on some of the universe neck plates? Does anyone know? Mine has it too.
> 
> (Sorry for the double post)


 
It's corrosion of the original plating. They all started that darker color, but thanks to time, wear and tear, and sweat, they typically look pretty bad unless they've been case queens.


----------



## MIL8 (Apr 23, 2013)

SuperNovaRG1570 said:


> Yeah, don't know how to explain it, but when i play em, the difference in sound is pretty noticeable. The White one sounds more warm & airy. while the Green dot has a more darker tone to it. Simply love the green dot, its a beast from hell.
> 
> I guess you will have to try em out urself, to find out the difference.
> 
> ...



That is cool. I played a Green Dot once probably 10 years ago in a music store, if I had the money at the time I probably would have bought it even though I wanted the PWH more, and finally got one about 3 years ago. I'd love to compare it to a Green Dot from the same time frame. Would you say the neck shape is the same between your two? I'm wondering how the neck shape compares on the new Green Dot to the original.

My dream universe is a black body from a Silver Dot, white pickups and knobs, and the neck from a PWH with white pyramid inlays and headstock, I just think that would look great. Someone sold a PWH neck on ebay a few months back, it went for like $700 I think, if it hadn't gone for so much I might have bought it to try and build one someday.


----------



## NoFriegue (Apr 25, 2013)

My contribution. The whole UV family!


----------



## MIL8 (Apr 25, 2013)

NoFriegue said:


> My contribution. The whole UV family!



That is just awesome. Are the MC and Green Dot originals or the Reissues? I'd love to spend a day trying them all out and comparing. Do you have a favorite?


----------



## 27InchScale (Apr 25, 2013)

NoFriegue said:


> My contribution. The whole UV family!



That almost made me cry..... You are a blessed man! So jealous. Do you notice any variances in the necks between them all? Also which do you prefer and why?


----------



## NoFriegue (Apr 26, 2013)

MIL8 said:


> That is just awesome. Are the MC and Green Dot originals or the Reissues? I'd love to spend a day trying them all out and comparing. Do you have a favorite?



MC is a RE, but the green dot is a BK 90's model with edge 7.
I must say the UV777GR is my favorite. It was the hardest to find and it plays wonderful!



Geetarguy said:


> That almost made me cry..... You are a blessed man! So jealous. Do you notice any variances in the necks between them all? Also which do you prefer and why?



Thanks! I must say that the earlier models have the best necks.
I do like the RE a lot too, because the job Rich did setting it up was excellent. I so confortable to play. If you have a chance to purchase from him, pay extra for his services. 

I also have a modded UV7BK which I play on shows, because all the other deserve a more "civilized" use hehe


----------



## 27InchScale (Apr 29, 2013)

^ ur posts just make me drool! How many uv's do you have?


----------



## jwade (Apr 29, 2013)

NoFriegue said:


> My contribution. The whole UV family!



Jesus fuck, that looks so goddamned cool. I despise you (in a good way).


----------



## TMatt142 (May 4, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's corrosion of the original plating. They all started that darker color, but thanks to time, wear and tear, and sweat, they typically look pretty bad unless they've been case queens.



I am lucky Max in that my neck plate is corrosion free and is not a case queen...


----------



## 27InchScale (May 12, 2013)

Whats everyones opinion on the "best" universe


----------



## brett8388 (May 13, 2013)

Geetarguy said:


> Whats everyones opinion on the "best" universe



I have all of them and hands down the UVMC RE's are the best from finish to fretwork. They're flawless guitars.

The GR would be my second favorite.


----------



## 27InchScale (May 13, 2013)

^ thanks for the input, i was wondering if i was gonna get some flak for that question.lol


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 13, 2013)

Geetarguy said:


> Whats everyones opinion on the "best" universe



Well, I haven't owned as many as some guys on here, but I've owned quite a few and by and large I'd have to break it down into two categories: quality and feel. 

Quality wise, nothing has touched my post 97' (I've personally owned a 99', 00', 01', and 04') UV777PBKs. The fret ends are perfectly shaped with the tangs hidden. The finish on the neck is wonderful from day one. They just ooze quality, even compared to the UV7 from the early 90's. 

Playability wise, there's just something about those old UV7s. I've owned five Green Dots, two PWHs, and two Silver Dots, and by and large the Green Dots always seemed to play better with the least amount of effort. My worse Green Dot still outperformed both PWHs and one of the Silver Dots. It's just something about those guitars. One was a 90', two ere 91's, a 93', and a 94'. That 90' was the best of all.


----------



## JP Universe (May 13, 2013)

My 90' Greendot which had the full treatment from Rich Harris is the best guitar I've ever played


----------



## 27InchScale (May 13, 2013)

Agreed 90s uvs are very untouchable


----------



## 27InchScale (May 17, 2013)

Ahh the things I would do for a multi colored extended range universe


----------



## Dani2901 (May 24, 2013)

Hey brothers and sisters,

I'm proud to be part of the family...
So many awesome UV's here!


----------



## 77zark77 (May 24, 2013)

^ too much green here  ! I have to make a new pic of mine !

I'm jealous though !


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 24, 2013)

You need to share your Green Dots


----------



## 77zark77 (May 24, 2013)

Look at the PU selectors and count to 5 !


----------



## Dani2901 (May 24, 2013)

^leave me one of your PWH's....


----------



## DavidLopezJr (May 24, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> You need to share your Green Dots


Yea I already called dibs


----------



## Dani2901 (May 24, 2013)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Yea I already called dibs



sharing my JP's first... for more Universes


----------



## 77zark77 (May 24, 2013)

Dani2901 said:


> ^leave me one of your PWH's....


 

I love you but................no !


----------



## 27InchScale (May 24, 2013)

Love only goes so far......lol. We need pics of some multi colors!


----------



## MIL8 (May 24, 2013)

77zark77 said:


>



I think this is one of my favorite all time pictures...... WOW!


----------



## 27InchScale (May 24, 2013)

^OMG.... Can we be friends?..... Cause friends let friends borrow stuff!


----------



## mrjones_ass (Jul 1, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Rarest on the used market, yes. Though, the Silver Dot was the least produced from what I remember.
> 
> In production numbers (least to most):
> -UV7BK "Silver Dot"
> ...



Just wanted to add that the silver dot also was not sold on the japanese market. In fact, it only seems to have been sold in USA and UK, judging by the catalogues on ibanez home page (Silver dot is not in neither japanese or european catalogues). 
Would be really interesting to know how many was actually produced. Seems the silver dot is actually quite rare.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jul 1, 2014)

Here's mine.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jul 1, 2014)

Anyone selling a GR BTW? I will buy it.


----------



## brett8388 (Jul 1, 2014)

I think I'm over 20 in UV's now including the RE's. Here are a few.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jul 1, 2014)

Sell some more of them to me! haha


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 1, 2014)

I've got my pwh, and green doyt, but also a greendot converted into the universe from hell. All have edge7 bridges as well!

I've owned a silver dot, a LNG, 2-3 other pwh and 2-3 other greensots over the years...


----------



## guitarforlife (Jul 2, 2014)

brett8388 said:


> I think I'm over 20 in UV's now including the RE's. Here are a few.



Are these 1st hand guitars? or do you look all over for used deals? I'm beyond jealous. The UV is my favorite guitar ever, any of them, except the new 70p...


----------



## BetterOffShred (Jul 2, 2014)

Maybe I'm just tired, but I didn't see UV777PBK on the list, so I didn't vote.. I've had it since '98 and I love it. 

-Brett

Edit: Oh, it's because it's a "Rare" UV poll... I see now.. Sorry to waste your time


----------



## 27InchScale (Jul 8, 2014)

This needed a revival anyway.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 8, 2014)

Man I want to grab a MC bad, either issue, and I loved the old green dot. One of these days... Awesome stuff guys. Thanks for sharing all the axes!


----------



## ToS (Jul 9, 2014)

I have two green dots to add to the mix &#8211; seems to be the most common rare Universe^^ (but killer to play)


----------



## Given To Fly (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm a former owner of a UV7PWH and a UV777BK. The UV777BK was my dream guitar, my first 7 string, and I was a huge Vai fan so it all worked out pretty well! That was my main electric guitar for 5 years or so but then electric guitar took a hiatus. I eventually sold it because at some point during my hiatus I stopped having dream guitars. I'm glad I owned it and played it when I did, but I have no regrets about selling it. 

About 7 years ago, I rescued the UV7PWH from Guitar Center. It was $900 and it was Mint. Rich may have given it an Excellent++ rating but compared to most PWH's this one was Mint. They tried to sell me the UV1000C separately......Given To Fly is no fool when it comes to Ibanez UV's and pink lined UV1000C's. I bought it and played it for awhile. I do not think I've played a thinner neck at the 1st fret on any guitar...ever.  

So why did I trade this mint, collectible instrument? Because it was a WHITE, mint, collectible instrument. I was genuinely worried about accidentally damaging it and ruining the resale value so I traded it for a guitar I wanted to try instead of leaving the UV in its case forever. I traded it for a guitar that had only been on the market for a year and had 8 strings...a 2008 Ibanez RG2228GK. Again, no regrets, in fact I felt a tremendous amount of relief. That was when I realized I'm not cut out to be a guitar collector.


----------

